# Leonna Mayor (female jockey) and the photoshoot



## FinalFurlong (5 April 2013)

Would be interesting to hear people's thoughts on this. Leonna mayor has done a topless photo shoot for the lad's magazine Zoo and the headline reads 'World sexiest jockey' or along the lines of that.

There has been a cat claw fight via twitter (which makes some good reading ) between her and people for/against the photoshoot and what it does for female jockeys etc.

I personally think she should not have done it as it isnt doing anything for female jockeys being taken seriously as sportspeople, and instead I thought it made female jockeys look like posers instead of the hardworking grafters they should be. How are they supposed to be taken seriously when she is spending her time flashing? You wouldn't get McCoy doing model shoots for fashion. 

Comparing Leonna mayor to lucy alexander (who I look up to a lot as she is a seriously hard working jumps jockey who has won a Lesters award and seems to work 10x as hard as leonna at her riding and fitness) I have never seen her come out of the weighing room without her foundation, eyeliner, mascara etc on (and i watch and go racing regularly) whereas I've never seen Lucy Alexander wear make up even when doing pre recorded interviews and I think Leonna should spend less time focused on looks and more on riding technique, like Lucy Alexander. (She rode one of my horses once to finish a tight 2nd and the whole yard agreed that with a more effective jockey on board he would have won)


----------



## HaffiesRock (5 April 2013)

I personally couldn't care less if she wants to take her clothes off for a magazine or wear make up to race. She is very pretty young woman so why not show it off?

I cant comment on her work ethic, but not everyone is perfect.


----------



## Em123 (5 April 2013)

If you don't know her personally I don't think it's fair of you to comment about the fact she wears make up or not?! 
Fair play to her!


----------



## amage (5 April 2013)

Thought she handed in her license so is no longer a jockey. Think the whole thing is ridiculous and belittles female jockeys. Kirsty Milczarek wrote about it in her blog this week and was rather blunt about how ridiculous it all is.


----------



## sarahann1 (5 April 2013)

Fair play to her, if her riding talks the talk and her employers are fine with her work ethic and graft who is anyone on the outside to judge.

She's a bonny lassie, if I was half as bonnie as her I'd be tempted myself! It definitely wouldn't change my ability to be a librarian if I did something like that.


----------

